# Tu che fai a capodanno ?



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Prendendo spunto da thejackal ..che fate a capodanno ? 

http://video.repubblica.it/spettaco...a-capodanno/263947/264315?video=&ref=HRESS-21



( io sicuramente starò lontana dai fuochi d'artificio  as usual )


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

Cenone a casa di amici x me..
Ognuno prepara e porta qualcosa di pronto

Io preparero' zuppa di farro e fegatini x crostini


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2016)

A casa nostra con una coppia di amici e il mio migliore amico
Deciso 10 minuti fa
Cena tranquilla giusto per fare un brindisi alla mezzanotte


----------



## kikko64 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Mia moglie va in montagna con i "suoi amici" ...
Io resto a casa con il cane ...


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

G. verrà da me...e non so se sono contenta...:unhappy::facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da thejackal ..che fate a capodanno ?
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/spettaco...a-capodanno/263947/264315?video=&ref=HRESS-21
> 
> ...


al solito pub con i soliti.    probabilmente picchieremo H alla mezzanotte.



ipazia ha detto:


> G. verrà da me...e non so se sono contenta...:unhappy::facepalm:


la solita rompiballe


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la solita rompiballe


uff....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> G. verrà da me...e non so se sono contenta...:unhappy::facepalm:





perplesso ha detto:


> la solita rompiballe


. [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]
a malincuore mi tocca quotarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> al solito pub con i soliti.    probabilmente picchieremo H alla mezzanotte.
> 
> 
> 
> la solita rompiballe


Ma non stava sotto la doccia H ? nel caso fammi sapere :rotfl:

e salutami M ( spero ci sia) :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> G. verrà da me...e non so se sono contenta...:unhappy::facepalm:


Perché i *G*atti  lo *G*raffiano  a *G*. ? 

Oppure temi di  esser perennemente pucciosa ? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Io a casa serata tranqui, familiari e qualche amico, il cane ...e mi rimetto a cucinare


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché i *G*atti  lo *G*raffiano  a *G*. ?
> 
> Oppure temi di * esser perennemente pucciosa *? :rotfl::rotfl:


mi sa che è per via del neretto...

speriamo arrivi prima lei a non sopportarsi, perché questa sua pucciosità mi sta diventando insopportabile


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi sa che è per via del neretto...
> 
> speriamo arrivi prima lei a non sopportarsi, perché questa sua pucciosità mi sta diventando insopportabile


Ma era così pucciosa  anche a cena ? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma era così pucciosa  anche a cena ? :rotfl:


non ne parliamo..

ho persino evitato di avvicinarmici


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non ne parliamo..
> 
> ho persino evitato di avvicinarmici


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Miele, miele e zucchero filato !!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Miele, miele e zucchero filato !!!!!


si.. tutto comprensibile, ma così è troppo... rsetto::lecca:landesina::kiss:


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cenone, tocca a casa mia, con amici.
Menù:
-Antipasto di mare
-Antipasti misti di verdura sformate
-Pasticcio di pesce (giusto un quadratino insieme agli antipasti).
-Baccalà alla vicentina con polenta di grani arcaici.

- sgroppino

-cotechino con lenticchie e purè.

-Tiramisù delle varie signore, ricette personali

-Frutta secca e fresca 
-Panettone e o pandoro.

Caffè.

Vini: Malvasia d' Istria, prosecco millesimato, raboso Piave e verduzzo dorato.


Spero di sopravvivere anche a questo...........


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cenone, tocca a casa mia, con amici.
> Menù:
> -Antipasto di mare
> -Antipasti misti di verdura sformate
> ...


Ti vedo messo male in effetti


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti vedo messo male in effetti


Vorrei smettere, e andare magari a passare la nottata in qualche piazza a suon di musica e ballo, ma non trovo rispondenza nè nelle signore nè nei signori della compagnia.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vorrei smettere, e andare magari a passare la nottata in qualche piazza a suon di musica e ballo, ma non trovo rispondenza nè nelle signore nè nei signori della compagnia.


Te l'appoggio !!!!!


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2016)

mi sforzerò di rimanere sveglio  si va in casa di amici per brindare al nuovo anno è compresa anche la magnata :up:


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> . @_ipazia_
> a malincuore mi tocca quotarlo


e riuff a te...


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché i *G*atti  lo *G*raffiano  a *G*. ?
> 
> Oppure *temi di  esser perennemente pucciosa* ? :rotfl::rotfl:


più che altro...sono tre giorni che so' diventata ringhiosissima, invece...altro che pucciosa...

i miei gatti si faranno fantasmi conoscendoli...:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> più che altro...sono tre giorni che so' diventata ringhiosissima, invece...altro che pucciosa...
> 
> i miei gatti si faranno fantasmi conoscendoli...:rotfl::carneval:


Hai tempo fino a domani per ripucciarti :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma era così pucciosa  anche a cena ? :rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> non ne parliamo..
> 
> ho persino evitato di avvicinarmici





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Miele, miele e zucchero filato !!!!!





Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. tutto comprensibile, ma così è troppo... rsetto::lecca:landesina::kiss:



sciocchissimi!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]...la sera della cena ero spianata sul divano a casa, che ero uscita da lavoro mentre loro stavano quasi mettendo le gambe sotto il tavolo......)


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai tempo fino a domani per ripucciarti :rotfl:


mi pare che l'anda sia proprio in altra direzione...per ora cerco di non darmi troppo peso...che veramente mi mette in difficoltà tantissimo sta cosa...

le altre volte che è stato qui, e sono forse 3, non sono sicura, è uscita una me veramente orribile...ai miei occhi...spero di non ripetere l'esperienza, che mi è salita lungo la spina dorsale e si è presentata quasi a mia insaputa...:unhappy:...fortuna ha un buon senso dell'umorismo, e non ha troppa paura dei fantasmi...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sciocchissimi!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (@fiammetta...la sera della cena ero spianata sul divano a casa, che ero uscita da lavoro mentre loro stavano quasi mettendo le gambe sotto il tavolo......)


Non sei riuscita ad andare ?


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sei riuscita ad andare ?


macchè...ero uno straccio che non andava bene neanche per le pulizie!! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi pare che l'anda sia proprio in altra direzione...per ora cerco di non darmi troppo peso...che veramente mi mette in difficoltà tantissimo sta cosa...
> 
> le altre volte che è stato qui, e sono forse 3, non sono sicura, è uscita una me veramente orribile...ai miei occhi...spero di non ripetere l'esperienza, che mi è salita lungo la spina dorsale e si è presentata quasi a mia insaputa...:unhappy:...fortuna ha un buon senso dell'umorismo, e non ha troppa paura dei fantasmi...


In sintesi sa tenerti a freno


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In sintesi sa tenerti a freno


Più che altro se anche guarda, non gli vedo in faccia lo schifo o la paura e non tenta il compiacimento o la consolazione...sa dove e come mettersi...e sta dove ho bisogno che sia...senza perdere dignità ai miei occhi...ma anzi...sa aspettare...senza perdere se stesso...

Tenermi a freno...quando comincio a percorrere quei sentieri è meglio non farlo. Non è una buona idea con me. 

Sono passaggi in cui ho estremamente bisogno di sentire l'altro in one-down...ho bisogno che mi mostri la gola e che si fidi del fatto che anche se ci metto vicino i denti, non voglio far male per il far male...
E di sentircelo presente e stabile a se stesso...

Se mi mostra la gola...io non affondo...che è macabro...ma vago esattamente in quei posti lì. 

edit: se non gli volessi bene...non finirei dove finisco...per la verità...è uno dei miei modi dell'affetto...e lo dicevo che non son per tutti...

Pensa a come finirebbe uno di quelli che ha intesta di ficcartelo dentro fino alle palle (cit)


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro se anche guarda, non gli vedo in faccia lo schifo o la paura e non tenta il compiacimento o la consolazione...sa dove e come mettersi...e sta dove ho bisogno che sia...senza perdere dignità ai miei occhi...ma anzi...sa aspettare...senza perdere se stesso...
> 
> Tenermi a freno...quando comincio a percorrere quei sentieri è meglio non farlo. Non è una buona idea con me.
> 
> ...


ne sono convinta


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ne sono convinta


...pensa che io invece credevo di no...

(grazie...avevo bisogno di metter fuori la paura ridacchiandone... )


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...*pensa che io invece credevo di no*...
> 
> (grazie...avevo bisogno di metter fuori la paura ridacchiandone... )


Prima, fino a qualche tempo fa


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> sciocchissimi!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ( [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]...la sera della cena ero spianata sul divano a casa, che ero uscita da lavoro mentre loro stavano quasi mettendo le gambe sotto il tavolo......)


Ma non è vero nulla...


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima, fino a qualche tempo fa


sì...fino a qualche tempo fa, in un'altra vita


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è vero nulla...


ma tu guardalo...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è vero nulla...





ipazia ha detto:


> ma tu guardalo...


Sta depistando !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sta depistando !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cenone, tocca a casa mia, con amici.
> Menù:
> -Antipasto di mare
> -Antipasti misti di verdura sformate
> ...


 hai dimenticato il prezzo alla fine, se non è troppo costoso vengo anch'io:sonar:


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sta depistando !!! :rotfl:


...gioca...e invita...è un maledetto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai dimenticato il prezzo alla fine, se non è troppo costoso vengo anch'io:sonar:


L'anno scorso, per una cosa simile abbiamo speso 35 eurini a coppia. Tieni presente che il tutto è preparato in casa ed i vini sono portati un po' da tutti. La spesa più grande sono le materie prime.

Un anno abbiamo fatto la busera di astice, scampi e gamberoni spendendo 18 a testa. Con materiale di prima scelta prenotato per tempo alla pescheria di fiducia. (Astice vivo per capirsi, non congelato).
- La busera ovviamento l' ho preparata io. - 

Andare in ristorante è più costoso, ma non ne faccio una questione di costo, l'atmosfera è tutt'altro e mangiare nell' arco di ore a me personalmente mi distrugge peggio che non a casa.

Io ti inviterei pure, ma temo che avrei un po' troppe cose da spiegare.......


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'anno scorso, per una cosa simile abbiamo speso 35 eurini a coppia. Tieni presente che il tutto è preparato in casa ed i vini sono portati un po' da tutti. La spesa più grande sono le materie prime.
> 
> Un anno abbiamo fatto la busera di astice, scampi e gamberoni spendendo 18 a testa. Con materiale di prima scelta prenotato per tempo alla pescheria di fiducia. (Astice vivo per capirsi, non congelato).
> - La busera ovviamento l' ho preparata io. -
> ...


 

La busera capperi .... Come la prepari ?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mia moglie va in montagna con i "suoi amici" ...
> *Io resto a casa con il cane *...


E con gli amici ?


----------



## kikko64 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E con gli amici ?


No, solo io e Achille, un labrador di 7 mesi ...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> No, solo io e Achille, un labrador di 7 mesi ...


Il vero amico dell'uomo


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La busera capperi .... Come la prepari ?


  Busera per 6 persone: Secondo me.

  Ingredienti:  (volendo esagerare tipo quasi piatto unico) 3 Astici di media grandezza, 6/8 scampi, una ventina di code di gambero.
  Uccidere gli astici, (1 minuto in acqua bollente, mi spiace ma vivi non si possono mangiare). Pulire gli scampi privandoli delle zampette e delle antenne. Pulire le code di gamberi praticando una profonda incisione o un taglio con una forbice affilata, avendo l’accortezza di eliminare il filo nero che contengono, il taglio renderà facilmente accessibile la polpa quando si devono mangiare, sgusciandoli.

  Lavare bene il tutto una volta pulito. Fare a pezzi gli astici eliminando il torace che non è commestibile e rompendo con uno schiaccianoci le chele, fare in due pezzi l’addome che contiene la parte migliore, per renderne il contenuto facilmente accessibile, prestare attenzione di eliminare schegge dure di esoscheletro che nella pastasciutta potrebbero fare danni.
  In un tegame molto ampio (io uso uno di 34 cm) porre degli spicchi d’aglio mondati a rosolare nell’ olio di oliva, aggiungere i crostacei precedentemente preparati, sfumare con un po’ di brandy e di vino bianco secco, salare e pepare a piacere (senza esagerare).
  Ingredienti facoltativi: A questo punto si puo aggiungere un po’ di peperoncino per chi gradisce. E chi gradisce puo metterci del sugo (meglio polpa) di pomodoro. Questa è una questione strettamente di gusti, io per esempio metto del pomodoro ma pochissimo, perché esagerando si uccide il sapore dei crostacei.
Attenzione, la cottura non deve protrarsi troppo a lungo, 20 minuti mezz' ora max sennò diventano troppo duri.
  A parte, cucinare in abbondante acqua salata sei etti circa di pasta lunga, vanno bene gli spaghetti o le trenette, benissimo pure i tagliolini, se fatti in casa ancora meglio. (Sempre pasta che tenga bene la cottura e al dente ovviamente).

  Quando la pasta è cotta si scola e si aggiunge nel tegame dove è cucinato il resto, strascicandolo su fuoco lieve per circa un minuto e aggiungendo un filo d’ olio se il tutto fosse un po’ troppo ”secco”.
  Servire su piatti ampi (tipo da pizza) precedentemente messi a riscaldare.
  Si mangia con la forchetta ma è consigliato l’uso delle mani per sgusciare, liberare e gustare insieme alla pasta anche i pezzi di crostaceo. Non sarà fine ma è una goduria e tra amici nessuno si formalizza.
  Accompagnare con vino bianco leggermente frizzante o fermo. Io adoro il ramandolo ma va bene anche il verduzzo dorato o il pinot grigio secco.


  Buon appetito.


----------



## Andrea Lila (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio


 
Gliel'appoggerei anch'io a Spleen, insieme a te , una bella mezzanotte in piazza, ma per tante ragioni per ora mi è preclusa in generale.

Io andrò in famiglia nel locale di un'amica. Il menù mi fa cagare veramente ma il tavolo dovrebbe essere interessante. Ho scoperto proprio oggi che in realtà trattasi di una festa semi privata, cioè organizzata da un gruppone di donne come menù e come musica. Noi siamo stati inseriti per riempire il posto :rotfl:. Vi chiederete come mai un gruppo di 40/50 donne si riunisca la sera di Capodanno senza uomini (che io sappia, poi vi dirò). Bene, datevi pure la risposta che preferite; io ne conosco solo un paio e ho capito:rotfl:. Diciamo che forse i mariti del tavolo nostro avranno molto da guardare ma saranno poco cagati :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Gliel'appoggerei anch'io a Spleen, insieme a te , una bella mezzanotte in piazza, ma per tante ragioni per ora mi è preclusa in generale.
> 
> Io andrò in famiglia nel locale di un'amica. Il menù mi fa cagare veramente ma il tavolo dovrebbe essere interessante. Ho scoperto proprio oggi che in realtà trattasi di una festa semi privata, cioè organizzata da un gruppone di donne come menù e come musica. Noi siamo stati inseriti per riempire il posto :rotfl:. Vi chiederete come mai un gruppo di 40/50 donne si riunisca la sera di Capodanno senza uomini (che io sappia, poi vi dirò). Bene, datevi pure la risposta che preferite; io ne conosco solo un paio e ho capito:rotfl:. Diciamo che forse i mariti del tavolo nostro avranno molto da guardare ma saranno poco cagati :rotfl:


Infatti me lo chiedo...single? O semplicemente per una sera non vogliono avere compagni pallosi accanto...non è che son suore


----------



## Andrea Lila (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti me lo chiedo...single? O semplicemente per una sera non vogliono avere compagni pallosi accanto...non è che son suore



No, no. Non sono suore :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, no. Non sono suore :rotfl:


...monache...?...


----------



## Andrea Lila (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...monache...?...


Tutt'altro 



Dai, dai. Vedo come si svolge la serata e poi vi racconto


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tutt'altro
> 
> 
> 
> Dai, dai. Vedo come si svolge la serata e poi vi racconto


Non so perché ma secondo me ti divertirai


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so perché ma secondo me ti divertirai


Oh ragazze.. 

Ma questo è un mistero, io non ho capito.. Forse sono rintronato io eh...?...

Cioè ma son l'unico che non si rinviene?? 

Cosi x capire


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oh ragazze..
> 
> Ma questo è un mistero, io non ho capito.. Forse sono rintronato io eh...?...
> 
> ...


Perché  ho detto che si diverte perché a far baldoria tra donne ci si divierte, saranno allegre e spensierate, spero


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché  ho detto che si diverte perché a far baldoria tra donne ci si divierte, saranno allegre e spensierate, spero


Eh ho capito...

Allegre, spensierate, non suore, non monache, e senza uomini...

Sono vedove???...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ho capito...
> 
> Allegre, spensierate, non suore, non monache, e senza uomini...
> 
> Sono vedove???...


A tutte le donne piacciono gli uomini?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A tutte le donne piacciono gli uomini?


Beh.. No, ma.......

Cosa stai cercando di dirmi, scusa??..


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. No, ma.......
> 
> Cosa stai cercando di dirmi, scusa??..


Quello che hai capito  ma perché sta faccetta ?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quello che hai capito  ma perché sta faccetta ?


Ma che ne so.. Il cellulare propone opzioni strane...

Ma allora... Ma allora sono lesbiche?? No?...

Ho capito male vero?...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che ne so.. Il cellulare propone opzioni strane...
> 
> Ma allora... Ma allora sono lesbiche?? No?...
> 
> Ho capito male vero?...


Ma perché tutti festeggiano


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché tutti festeggiano


Ho capito...

Tutti festeggiano e io resto l'unico sciabigotto che non ci ha capito nulla..

Va bene.. VA BENE!

Ma non finisce qui... Eh no, non finisce qui!!

Beh.. 

Buonanotte, eh...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito...
> 
> Tutti festeggiano e io resto l'unico sciabigotto che non ci ha capito nulla..
> 
> ...


Conversazione surreale


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Busera per 6 persone: Secondo me.
> 
> Ingredienti:  (volendo esagerare tipo quasi piatto unico) 3 Astici di media grandezza, 6/8 scampi, una ventina di code di gambero.
> Uccidere gli astici, (1 minuto in acqua bollente, mi spiace ma vivi non si possono mangiare). Pulire gli scampi privandoli delle zampette e delle antenne. Pulire le code di gamberi praticando una profonda incisione o un taglio con una forbice affilata, avendo l’accortezza di eliminare il filo nero che contengono, il taglio renderà facilmente accessibile la polpa quando si devono mangiare, sgusciandoli.
> ...


Grazieeeeee :kiss:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Voglio la busera ....  :spaghetti:


----------



## LucyLiu (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio la busera ....  :spaghetti:


.
pure io...
e anche il menù di Natale di [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]....:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> .
> pure io...
> e anche il menù di Natale di @_Fiammetta_....:carneval:


Tutto tutto...per un mese :facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## LucyLiu (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto tutto...per un mese :facepalm::rotfl:


.
io mi offro volentieri come lavapiatti, basta trovare cena pronta !!! 

baci Brunetta, tanti auguri :kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> .
> pure io...
> e anche il menù di Natale di @_Fiammetta_....:carneval:


 [MENTION=5548]LucyLiu[/MENTION] .... Auguriiiiiiii :inlove:


----------



## LucyLiu (31 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_LucyLiu_ .... Auguriiiiiiii :inlove:


.
tesoro, ti immaginavo a spignattare...
auguri di cuore anche a te, donna coraggiosa.. :inlove:

scappo che mi stanno aspettando, mi raccomando brinda e divertiti !!! :kiss:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> .
> io mi offro volentieri come lavapiatti, basta trovare cena pronta !!!
> 
> baci Brunetta, tanti auguri :kiss:


:amici:


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché  ho detto che si diverte perché a far baldoria tra donne ci si divierte, saranno allegre e spensierate, spero


Piccolo resoconto della serata: in realtà non erano tutte donne, c'erano anche altre coppie etero a parte noi 


Ci siamo divertiti abbastanza, niente di che comunque; sono quelle situazioni in cui, una volta sulla strada del ritorno a casa, ci si chiede come mai ci si faccia prendere dalla voglia di fare qualcosa proprio a capodanno. 


Non so se possa interessare, probabilmente no, ma mi sento in questo scorcio di anno nuovo parecchio insofferente. Ciò che di solito trapasso con lo sguardo ora viene catturato e contestato/detestato. Non mi va bene niente; la mia altissima soglia di  tolleranza, per via della quale sono finanche presa in giro da amici e parenti, pare essersi abbassata ai minimi sotrici di sempre. Sono polemica forte e non riesco ad osservare con distacco cose che non mi riguardano; mi viene da criticare un sacco di roba, non riesco a  farne a meno. Faccio un esempio: amici in difficoltà economica che si stanno anche aiutando per quel che si può per il lavoro e i figli, si sparano un mega veglione superdeluxe al costo di qualche centinaio di euro a persona; ecco, io vedendo tutte le foto su fb mi incazzo e non capisco. Mi dico che non sono fatti miei, ma sono turbata da tutte le ostentazioni che mi scorrono, anche da parte di altri, sotto gli occhi. E' tutta finzione, ma perchè? Perchè? 
Ho detestato la cafonaggine spinta delle donne che a capodanno pensano di poter indossare qualsiasi cosa, ma tutto insieme, dalla minigonna inguinale alle calze di pizzo con finte giarrettiere, alle scarpe 20 cm, alle ciocche fuxia, alle sise di fuori e ai chili di catene e gioielli, tutto insieme. Non sono fatti miei, e perchè mi ha infastidito al di là di un'offesa al buongusto che non mi dovrebbe tangere? Chi lo sa che mi è preso... 
C'era un tipo al nostro tavolo, in coppia (amici di amici) col quale è capitato di scambiare due parole per caso; da quel momento in poi la moglie mi ha tallonata, me la ritrovavo sempre vicina e vedevo che guardava me e il marito facendo attenzione che la sua riserva di caccia non fosse oltrepassata. Ma per favore. Per favore. 

Sulla nota gay della serata ho poco da dire; solo sono rimasta sorpresa da quanto una delle ragazze, palesemente omosessuale, fosse interessante ai miei occhi. Mai capitata una cosa del genere. Emanava un carisma che incantava; è stata la prima volta in vita mia che ho capito come ad una donna possa piacere un'altra donna


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Piccolo resoconto della serata: in realtà non erano tutte donne, c'erano anche altre coppie etero a parte noi
> 
> 
> Ci siamo divertiti abbastanza, niente di che comunque; sono quelle situazioni in cui, una volta sulla strada del ritorno a casa, ci si chiede come mai ci si faccia prendere dalla voglia di fare qualcosa proprio a capodanno.
> ...


Di donne affascinanti ne ho conosciute ed ammirate...qualcuna era veramente seduttiva 

Maro' la moglie che ti tampina!!!!!atroceeeeee


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Piccolo resoconto della serata: in realtà non erano tutte donne, c'erano anche altre coppie etero a parte noi
> 
> 
> Ci siamo divertiti abbastanza, niente di che comunque; sono quelle situazioni in cui, una volta sulla strada del ritorno a casa, ci si chiede come mai ci si faccia prendere dalla voglia di fare qualcosa proprio a capodanno.
> ...


Invece sarebbe interessante (il discorso del fastidio di sopra).. Aprici un 3d!!!

Sull'ultimo periodo... Calma.. Calma!!
Una cosa per volta 

Ora pensiamo allo champagne, e dopo magari si vede


----------



## Piperita (2 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Piccolo resoconto della serata: in realtà non erano tutte donne, c'erano anche altre coppie etero a parte noi
> 
> 
> Ci siamo divertiti abbastanza, niente di che comunque; sono quelle situazioni in cui, una volta sulla strada del ritorno a casa, ci si chiede come mai ci si faccia prendere dalla voglia di fare qualcosa proprio a capodanno.
> ...


E' capitato anche a me di avere reazioni del genere per una situazione simile, io proprio non capisco come possano succedere certe cose, ma provo sempre a mettermi dalla parte dell'altro e a vedere le cose dal suo punto di vista e così una volta chiesi ad un signore che aveva grandi ristrettezze economiche, da non riuscire a dare da mangiare ai figli, come mai comprasse sempre le sigarette e lui mi rispose che non ne poteva fare a meno perché lo calmavano...in testa mi frullarono mille cose, ma capii quello che c'era da capire.
Credo che si possano spendere i pochi soldi che si hanno per sentirsi per una volta uguali agli altri e avere un'ora di "felicità".

Riguardo alle signore del tipo " chi più ne ha, più ne metta" meglio fare calare un velo pietoso


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> E' capitato anche a me di avere reazioni del genere per una situazione simile, io proprio non capisco come possano succedere certe cose, ma provo sempre a mettermi dalla parte dell'altro e a vedere le cose dal suo punto di vista e così una volta chiesi ad un signore che aveva grandi ristrettezze economiche, da non riuscire a dare da mangiare ai figli, come mai comprasse sempre le sigarette e lui mi rispose che non ne poteva fare a meno perché lo calmavano...in testa mi frullarono mille cose, ma capii quello che c'era da capire.
> Credo che si possano spendere i pochi soldi che si hanno per sentirsi per una volta uguali agli altri e avere un'ora di "felicità".
> 
> Riguardo alle signore del tipo " chi più ne ha, più ne metta" meglio fare calare un velo pietoso


Già io pensavo "gli alcolisti sono in maggioranza poveri. Sarebbero meno poveri se non spendessero soldi al bar per bianchini, aperitivi e digestivi e superalcolici". Pensavo. Ma è una dipendenza come un'altra. Similmente  sperperano la pensione in gioco d'azzardo coloro che di pensione ne hanno poca e sognano di svoltare con una vincita risolutiva. 

Forse "i sogni aiutano a vivere" anche quando complicano la vita.


----------

